# should I cut



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I planted some good borage plants in bloom now for my bees. They have been foraging in this area now.
The inside plants are under a big tree. One limb sticking out to cover the borage flowering area. I thought borage need
full sun in order to bloom and make nectar. Am I correct? 
If this shade tree gets in the way, I can cut off the limb since it is so big now. It will not kill the tree for sure because it
has multiple branches. But if the borage can bloom in the shade and provide nectar then I don't have to cut this limb out. 
Any idea on how the borage grow?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Borage blooms best is full Sun in most places. A couple hours of shade will not deter any flowering. It will still flower with a half day of shade, but with taller plants and less flowers. Full shade will not provide good growth and flowering. In the deep South, a bit of shade can help protect borage from the intense heat as the flowers and seed are set. Herb vs. shade tree... IMO I'd pick the tree.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This area also get part shade in the afternoon. When the sun is out after 12 they have some shade inside to
half of the borage. The ones out in the front of the shade tree blooms more. I think 50% shade under the
tree now. So morning sun and afternoon shade here.


----------

